# Duck Call post



## duckcutter788 (Jul 8, 2011)

What happen to the Duck Call post? Did someone get upset?


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jul 8, 2011)

That was a peach. But yes it is gone and bannings have been issued.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 8, 2011)

Really what happen. I though their was some good info.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 8, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> What happen to the Duck Call post? Did someone get upset?




I ENJOYED THE POST TO..I GUESS THEY DON'T CARE WHAT WE WANT


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 8, 2011)

Just my opinion, but I think if a few individuals would have kept their comments off the post we would still have it. But, we all know how that works.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 8, 2011)

I will try to get the post back out. But I will have to delete about two pages of some bad stuff that happened last night.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 8, 2011)

Really that sucks. People like that always mess it up, and it is normally the same people. I wish their was a forum where those people could go and say whatever they wanted.  Do what you can do.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 8, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> Really that sucks. People like that always mess it up, and it is normally the same people. I wish their was a forum where those people could go and say whatever they wanted.  Do what you can do.


ME TO..HA HA   ID BE THE MOD


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 8, 2011)

Heck we need to start one.  DuckTalk.net, "It might just get Bloody"


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 8, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> I will try to get the post back out. But I will have to delete about two pages of some bad stuff that happened last night.



I missed it, must of been bad to be delete.
Larry


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 8, 2011)

Well start it again.  My lanyard has a Hedge C&S Custom Preacher, A Watkins Hedge Original, a Primos Whistle, and a Ducklander Juvi call for Teal quacks.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 8, 2011)

My Has a Olt, DJ, Primos whistle, 2 clent's calls, 2 Zinc,
Larry


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 8, 2011)

Is that olt a cut down?


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 8, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> I wish their was a forum where those people could go and say whatever they wanted



There is...


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a few custom calls from Clent and a Haydel's dr85.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 9, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> Is that olt a cut down?



It so old the name is gone, I have a Olt duck call and goose call, had them for years, and still use them today
Larry


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 9, 2011)

some customs, HOBO and a DC woodduck call


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 9, 2011)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> some customs, HOBO and a DC woodduck call


What material is the Hobo and how does it run?  I've heard good things about them.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 9, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> What material is the Hobo and how does it run?  I've heard good things about them.




IT'S THE BADDEST CALL ON PLANET...point blank...


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 9, 2011)

as for what calls i put on my lanyard ,well it depends on weather,field or timber.and what im wearing ,a duck hunter should aways color coordinate  ....lol..


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 9, 2011)

Turkey Trax said:


> There is...



Where at?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 9, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> My Has a Olt, DJ, Primos whistle, 2 clent's calls, 2 Zinc,
> Larry


 


Larry Young Jr said:


> It so old the name is gone, I have a Olt duck call and goose call, had them for years, and still use them today
> Larry


 

Larry I'm also am a big fan of the old OLTs ( 66 duck and 77 goose) but I lost the reed portion of my OLT 77 goose call do you really think that DJs calls will or are the same as the old OLTs? I've kind of put in a wish list with the boss and the 77 was always my favorite goose call . Thanks bud sure apprecaite any info you have on the DJs Calls.

Mike


----------



## hoyt85 (Jul 9, 2011)

My buddy and I just ordered the Intervention (Duck) and the Junkie (Goose) from John at Addiction Calls. He's suppose to have them shipped out early next week.  I'll let you guys. Know how we like them, I couldn't find much info about them but his sound clips posted online sound great.  If they're as good as they sounded online I'll probably be ordering the Rehab as well!   That is of course, assuming the boss isn't too upset with me ordering 2 calls already without telling her...lol


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 9, 2011)

I carry a Refugeman Pure Duck By Keith Allen.  Old canadian call that dont even have a name on it but sounds decent and is easy to blow.  A cheap highroller whistle.


----------



## chet1725 (Jul 9, 2011)

I like my old Olt, it floats!


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 9, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Larry I'm also am a big fan of the old OLTs ( 66 duck and 77 goose) but I lost the reed portion of my OLT 77 goose call do you really think that DJs calls will or are the same as the old OLTs? I've kind of put in a wish list with the boss and the 77 was always my favorite goose call . Thanks bud sure apprecaite any info you have on the DJs Calls.
> 
> Mike



DJs calls are ok they do not have the volume that olts have but they are easy to blow unlike are keyholes. they are cheap plastic


I blow a olt keyhole cut down, and a redbone speck call


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 9, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Larry I'm also am a big fan of the old OLTs ( 66 duck and 77 goose) but I lost the reed portion of my OLT 77 goose call do you really think that DJs calls will or are the same as the old OLTs? I've kind of put in a wish list with the boss and the 77 was always my favorite goose call . Thanks bud sure apprecaite any info you have on the DJs Calls.
> 
> Mike



I lost my 77 goose reed too last yr. Yes they are I talked to the guy few years back and he worked for Olt, then went to DJ calls. Dj are the same calls. 
Larry


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 10, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> I carry a Refugeman Pure Duck By Keith Allen.  Old canadian call that dont even have a name on it but sounds decent and is easy to blow.  A cheap highroller whistle.



I've been hunting with Keith a few times.  One of the best callers on the planet in my opinion.


----------



## RB8782 (Jul 10, 2011)

with the hobos, has anyone blown both PM and ICU2? Is it just a preferance of single or double reed between the two?


----------



## duckhunter6 (Jul 10, 2011)

whats up with these triple reeds i stumbled upon the other day?


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 10, 2011)

RB8782 said:


> with the hobos, has anyone blown both PM and ICU2? Is it just a preferance of single or double reed between the two?




well ive sold about 30 prime meats & icu2 calls this yr...they are good no lie...i have 8 or 10 of them  myself and i think they rule the lanyard...i have alot of calls ...big name calls .but the prime meat has to be 1# to me..as for the TRACER/3REED...dont know much about it...1 reed is all you need...anything else cold weather nightmare ...


----------



## huntfourfun (Jul 10, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> 1 reed is all you need...



take heed fellows, for this is solid advice


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 10, 2011)

If you like a cut down, go to rolling thunder game calls. They have the BSOD, Black Stick of Death, they have 2 types. They are very close to the olt's, but that is just my opionion. Last year I hunted with them and some guys that were blowing Arkansas cut down olt's and they sounded about the same. They have just came out with a new one and it is alittle easier to blow than the first one, but it still has that BARK. They are well priced as well.


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 11, 2011)

huntfourfun said:


> take heed fellows, for this is solid advice



If your air presentation is right, single and double reed calls are just as easy to blow one as the other.

I like the sound of some of both kinds.


----------



## nrohrbach (Jul 11, 2011)

hoyt85 said:


> My buddy and I just ordered the Intervention (Duck) and the Junkie (Goose) from John at Addiction Calls. He's suppose to have them shipped out early next week.  I'll let you guys. Know how we like them, I couldn't find much info about them but his sound clips posted online sound great.  If they're as good as they sounded online I'll probably be ordering the Rehab as well!   That is of course, assuming the boss isn't too upset with me ordering 2 calls already without telling her...lol



You'll be pleased for sure! I ran one of his Rehab's and wrote a review on it if you're interested:

http://outdoorchanneloutfitters.com/Blog.aspx?id=5783


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 11, 2011)

fishndinty said:


> If your air presentation is right, single and double reed calls are just as easy to blow one as the other.
> 
> I like the sound of some of both kinds.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 11, 2011)

Have to say money dont mean everything. Hadel has to be my favorite calls.  Red Leg, DR85, and the Cajun Spice. Also got the Primos Woodie, and the Sure Shot goose. 

Every call has its own time and place......as long as you know how call ducks........should be good to go.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 12, 2011)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Have to say money dont mean everything. Hadel has to be my favorite calls.  Red Leg, DR85, and the Cajun Spice. Also got the Primos Woodie, and the Sure Shot goose.
> 
> Every call has its own time and place......as long as you know how call ducks........should be good to go.



Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........naaaaaaaaaaaaa  .....never mind ..lol


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 12, 2011)

*What wrong with a DR85?*



FOSKEY'S said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........naaaaaaaaaaaaa  .....never mind ..lol


 Been blowing one for years


----------



## clent586 (Jul 12, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Where at?



...............nevermind, I won't say it.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 12, 2011)

clent586 said:


> ...............nevermind, I won't say it.




I HEAR YA .....


----------



## hoyt85 (Jul 13, 2011)

nrohrbach said:


> You'll be pleased for sure! I ran one of his Rehab's and wrote a review on it if you're interested:
> 
> http://outdoorchanneloutfitters.com/Blog.aspx?id=5783



I actually read that a couple days before deciding to purchase. I should have the calls tomorrow, can't wait!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 17, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> What material is the Hobo and how does it run?  I've heard good things about them.


its a great call. Its a two reed cocobolo sounds great in every aspect.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jul 17, 2011)

B.G. Double Nasty, B.G. Fowl Mouth, Echo, and B.G. Canada Hammer


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 18, 2011)

Olt cut down(non keyhole), daisy cutter, RNT original slightly modified, and an old wood black water call I cut down


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 18, 2011)

The Flying Duckman said:


> B.G. Double Nasty, B.G. Fowl Mouth, Echo, and B.G. Canada Hammer



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! NOT BUCKY G.


----------

